# spotting 13 days after embryo transfer



## shamira

hello there ff.

Ive had et 13 days ago and started to spot 2 days ago. Ive ha really bad AF pains with lower back pains too. the spotting seems to come and go, but today its been there all day. from brownish colour its now a pinkish brown, I'm not loosing any tissue. i just wanted to know if theres anyone out there who has had the same symptoms as me and gone on to get a bfp. 

I'm not really feeling very hopeful, although my clinic have told me to keep my chin up.


----------



## Lilyflower

Hi shamira

I also got same colour spotting 10 days after transfer hun, and i got my BFP yesterday!! Mine 2 came and went, was only little amounts when i wiped onetime then gone the next. Hope this gives u hope hun, fingers crossed.  I also got the crampy/lower back crampy feeling the day i started spotting    All sounds good 2 me hun, hang on in there    

LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------



## shamira

thanks lillyflower that makes me feel a little better. althogh i just want to curl up and cry, i cant even face my dh to tell him whats going on. ive ben told to test tomorrow wish me luck.


----------



## Mamoftheboys

Iya Shamira,

Spotting is nothing to worry about, easy to say I know.... but it's the red AF type bleed which is really not good.... I hope and  that you may just be very nicely suprised on your OTD.

Good Luck, it sounds promising 

City Chic x


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Shamira

Just popping into wish you luck hon  .

               

Louj


----------



## shamira

thanks girls. just to let you know  did my test and got a  , but im starting to bleed a bit more today. i rang my clinic and been told to take it easy and see how get on during the night. im really worried. any advise?


----------



## Lilyflower

Hi shamira

Yes, feet up and rest loads hun, i bled a little heavier the day my af would've been due but it went away soon after. I spotted for bout 3 days, the last day been the heaviest. Gosh, i feel pg now tho   
Hope u r ok   

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## Lilyflower

Me again

CONGRATULATIONS hun on ur BFP    I 4got 2 say that on the last flippin post    Ha, ha, must be the hormones eh?   

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## shamira

thanks for all your lovely encouraging messages lillyflower. Ive had a little clottong today but seems a bit better this evening. I'm due to go t my clinic in the morning for a blood test to see what my hcg levels are just      all goes well.


----------



## jojomama

good luck shamira and congratulations


----------



## Lilyflower

Hi shamira

How ya getting on?

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## shamira

im not good. ive had bloods taken and am waiting for the clinic to call me with the results. ive been bleeding all day today. the nurse said this morning that may be 1 of the embryos coming away or it could be both. dont know yet, just pray for me. ive been waiting seven years to see a positive test. i just want to carry this baby to full term.


----------



## sallywags

shamira, i've only just seen this post hun. if it's any consolation the same thing happened to me. I had a full on bleed for 4-5 days, but M still hung on in there. I've always been convinced it was number 2 not being able to develop.

Good luck - let's hope it turns out wel for you!


----------



## Bellini

Sending you lots of    

Really hope you get a fantastic result from your clinic.


----------



## lots 1

Shamira thinking of you keep your feet up!!Hope your bloods come back positive.Laura.x


----------



## shamira

thank you girls so much this site is keeping me going. i had that dreaded phone call. Ive been told that i in Defoe pregnant and if i have more bleeding over the weekend then its all over. i have to go Mon for another blood test to see if my hormone levels re rising just pray for me. 

sallywags how heavy was your bleed? Ive had spotting till 2 days ago and today its quite red( no clotting). Ive been bed ridden for a week.


----------



## lots 1

DO NOTHING let family and friends look after you.Have everything crossed for you. .Laura.x


----------



## LizzyB

Take care hun....look after yourself and loads of luck for Monday  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lilyflower

Hi shamira

I'm praying that u get a good outcome hun        

Good luck

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## jojomama

Hi shamira, hope you're feeling okay & managing to take it easy.  Thinking of you & got everything crossed


----------



## shamira

hey girls hope your all well. 

I'm just the same the bleeding seems to be getting a little worse. i just feel like crying and curling up. my beta hcg was 29.9 yesterday. i dread to think what it may be on Monday. I'm not hopeful anymore.


----------



## Lilyflower

Hi Shamira

    So sorry hun, u must be gutted, thinking of u always. Try not 2 get 2 low hun, easier said than done i know   

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## sallywags

Shamira - sorry hun i've only just seen this - i don't get on much over the weekend.

i had a very heavy bleed - 4/5 days of full on heavy AF.  that happened several times until i was 12 weeks and M was always fine. I don't know what my beta was, so can't comment on that, but at least you have got a positive beta.  Fingers crossed that your beta is over 60 today...

Let us know sweetpea!


----------



## shamira

HI SALLY WAGS.

IVE HAD MY BLOOD TEST THIS MORNING BUT IM NOT HOPEFULL AT ALL. THE BLEEDING HAS BEEN CONSISTANT OVER THE WEEKEND. BRIGHT RED AND SOME CLOTTING. THE CLINIC TOLD ME THAT MY BETA HCG LEVELS WERE LOW FOR THIS STAGE AND NOT TO KEEP MY HOPES UP. IT JUST FEELS LIKE A FULL ON AF NOW. THEY SAID THEY WOULD STILL RING ME WITH THE RESULTS. MY DH THINK THERE WILL BE SOME KIND OF MIRACLE BUT I DONT FEEL POSITIVE AT ALL.


----------



## sallywags

All i can do hun is repeat what i said above - mine was full on AF too - pain, clots etc - and while i can't promise that things will work out for you, i am keeping everything crossed that it does. Obviously bleeding isn't a great sign, but it doesn't necessarily mean the end - it wasn't for me.


----------



## shamira

ITS CONFIRMED ITS DEFINATLY A MISCARRIAGE, MY HORMONE LEVELS HAE DROPPED TO 15. IT HAS BEEN HARD BUT IM NOT GONNA GIVE UP. GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU BFP'S AND MAY YOU GO ON TO HAVE HEALTHY BABIES.


----------



## shamira

shamira said:


> hello there ff.
> 
> Ive had et 13 days ago and started to spot 2 days ago. Ive ha really bad AF pains with lower back pains too. the spotting seems to come and go, but today its been there all day. from brownish colour its now a pinkish brown, I'm not loosing any tissue. i just wanted to know if theres anyone out there who has had the same symptoms as me and gone on to get a bfp.
> 
> I'm not really feeling very hopeful, although my clinic have told me to keep my chin up.


----------



## Bellini

Oh no Shamira. I'm so sorry for your loss.  

Take things easy for a while - let your body rest and take some time out.  

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## sallywags

So sorry hun - i really hoped you would get your miracle.  be kind to yourself sweetpea.


----------



## Sheila B

(((Shamira)))

I am so sorry.  Be gentle on yourself.

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## LizzyB

Really so sorry Shamira....such sad news hun 

Take good care of yourself,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lilyflower

Hi shamira

So so sorry hun, i can't imagine how u r feeling rite now    . U r in my thoughts

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Shamira!

So very sorry hon, sending you huge cyber  .  Look after yourself hon, you never forget but the pain does ease.

Louj


----------



## vicky chappell

shamira ill keep my fingers and toes crossed and hope everything goes okay for you hun luv vicky chappell


----------

